# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  ساخت دیکشنری ساده

## big lost

من میخوام یه دیکشنری ساده بسازم دیتابیس دارم ولی برنامه نویسیش رو خوب بلد نیستم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## harani

میشه دیتابیسشو برا منم بذارین من خیلی دوست داشتم این برنامه رو بسازم . من میتونم راهنماییتون کنم لطفاً دیتابیسشو بذارین تا منم برنامه رو بسازم .

----------


## big lost

دیتابیس رو گذاشتم حدود 100000 لغت انگلیسی به فارسی و فارسی به انگلیسی داره

لطفا شما هم آموزش ساخت رو بگید

لینک دانلود :

http://uploadtak.com/images/w1928_dic.zip

حجم : 2.68 مگابایت

----------


## harani

من با این فایل تا بحال برنامه ننوشتم چون فضای گوشی محدوده بهترین دیتابیس sqlite من از اون استفاده میکردم ولی میشه با اینم برنامه نویسی کرد من مینویسمش از دیتابیسم ممنون .

----------


## samiasoft

اگر به دنبال دیتابیس هستین لینک زیر را مشاهد کنین.کلیه دیتابیس های اماده در قالب اکسس
فروش ویژه دیتابیس

----------


## Nevercom

دقیقاً شما در چه قسمتی مشکل دارید ؟
دیتابیس SQLite رو دارید که برای اندروید آماده شده. تو پیاده سازی اون مشکل دارید ؟ تو Query ها مشکل دارید ؟ یا با استفاده از دیتابیس آماده (بجای ایجاد دیتابیس در خود برنامه) مشکل دارید ؟

----------


## srfarzad

فایل دیتابیس رو در پوشه asset قرار بدین و برای اینکه از این دیتابیس استفاده بشه باید اونو رو به دیوایس تون کپی کنید.. 
*آموزش اندروید آموزش برنامه نویسی اندرویدبرنامه نویسی اندرویداندروید استودیوآموزش اندروید استودیو*

----------


## yosefi1988

> فایل دیتابیس رو در پوشه asset قرار بدین و برای اینکه از این دیتابیس استفاده بشه باید اونو رو به دیوایس تون کپی کنید..


میشه بگید چطور باید کپی بشه

----------


## david71

> دیتابیس رو گذاشتم حدود 100000 لغت انگلیسی به فارسی و فارسی به انگلیسی داره
> 
> لطفا شما هم آموزش ساخت رو بگید
> 
> لینک دانلود :
> 
> http://uploadtak.com/images/w1928_dic.zip
> 
> حجم : 2.68 مگابایت



خب این برنامه رو واسه vb هم میشه استفاده کرد؟

----------


## darkenerboy

> اگر به دنبال دیتابیس هستین لینک زیر را مشاهد کنین.کلیه دیتابیس های اماده در قالب اکسس
> فروش ویژه دیتابیس


 چه وبلاگ جالبی ؟
چقدر برنامه از پایگاه داده های این سایت توی بازاره  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rubiks.kde

سلام به همه دوستان

قبلا که روی دیکشنری کار میکردم چندین پایگاه داده sqlite درست کردم که برای دانلود توی لینک زیر هی میزارم

http://surbiks.ir/dictionary/

البته اگه کسی از دوستان فایل bgl ( دیکشنری های بابیلون) خاصی داره که میخواد توی پروژش از اون استفاده کنه و  دوست داره بقیه هم ازش استفاده کنن 
اطلاع بده تا اونا رو هم به sqlite تبدیل کنم و اینجا بزارم تا همه استفاده کنن.

باتشکر

----------


## zahra timar

سلام اگه ميشه ديتابيس ساخت ديكشنري تو اكسس رو بزاريد.
خيلي فوريه خواهش ميكنم

----------


## big lost

> سلام به همه دوستان
> 
> قبلا که روی دیکشنری کار میکردم چندین پایگاه داده sqlite درست کردم که برای دانلود توی لینک زیر هی میزارم
> 
> http://surbiks.ir/dictionary/
> 
> البته اگه کسی از دوستان فایل bgl ( دیکشنری های بابیلون) خاصی داره که میخواد توی پروژش از اون استفاده کنه و  دوست داره بقیه هم ازش استفاده کنن 
> اطلاع بده تا اونا رو هم به sqlite تبدیل کنم و اینجا بزارم تا همه استفاده کنن.
> 
> باتشکر


سلام

فایل های bgl رو با چه نرم افزاری میشه به sqlite تبدیل کرد

لطفا راهنمایی کنین

با تشکر

----------


## rubiks.kde

برای این کار نرم افزاری وجود نداره، ما خودمون هم به کمک تیم یک برنامه با c نوشتیم که فایل bgl رو میخونه و تبدیل میکنه .
ولی تا اونجا که یادمه یک تکه کد متن بازی هم وجود داره که اون هم با C نوشته شده و میتونید از اون استفاده کنید.(البته به دلیل استفاده از بعضی کتابخونه ها تنها توی لینوکس قابل کامپایل و استفاده است).

----------


## big lost

دوست عزیز میتونی این دو تا دیتابیس رو برام تبدیل به sqlite کنی

انگلیسی به فارسی
فارسی به انگلیسی

با تشکر

----------


## abolfazl98

سلام میخوام برای java دیکشنری درست کنم ؟ 
باید چه کار کنم؟

----------


## abolfazl98

باید کلمات و معنی رو تو نوت پد بنویسم یا نرم افزار خاصی هست؟

----------


## abolfazl98

سلام 
من یک کتاب دیکشنری ترکی انگلیسی به فارسی دارم می خوام یه نرم  افزاری داشته باشم که لغات این کتابو درش وارد کنم و هر وقت کلمه مورد نظرو  تایپ کردم معنیشو نشون بده یه نرم افزاری شبیه lingvosoft talking  ditionary 
ضمنا من اطلاعاتی راجع به برنامه نویسی ندارم 
ممنون می شم دوستان کمک کنند.

----------


## abbasalim

> سلام 
> من یک کتاب دیکشنری ترکی انگلیسی به فارسی دارم می خوام یه نرم  افزاری داشته باشم که لغات این کتابو درش وارد کنم و هر وقت کلمه مورد نظرو  تایپ کردم معنیشو نشون بده یه نرم افزاری شبیه lingvosoft talking  ditionary 
> ضمنا من اطلاعاتی راجع به برنامه نویسی ندارم 
> ممنون می شم دوستان کمک کنند.


برای اندروید یا ویندوز؟
اندروید:
http://www.esfandune.ir/%d8%a2%d9%85...8%d8%af%db%8c/
ویندوز:
http://www.esfandune.ir/%D9%81%DB%8C...7%D8%B1%D9%BE/

----------


## abolfazl98

سلام 
من میخوام یک دیکشنری درست کنم.
میشه بگین اصلا دیتابیس چه طوری درست میشه؟

----------


## abolfazl98

سلام
من میخواهم یه دیکشنری با تلفظ بسازم. دیتابیس رو دارم حدود 60000 کلمه است با معنی . در ضمن فرمتش هم access هست . 
فقط برنامه نویسی رو بلد نیستم. 
اصلا میشه از اول آموزش ساخت دیکشنری رو بذارین؟
این دیگه چیه تووی 5یا6 تایپک موضوع ساخت دیکشنری رو گذاشتین ولی توی هیچ کدوم از اونا نگفتین چه طور باید دیکشنری ساخت.
فکر کنید شما خودتون تازه اولین باره که اسم vb به زبانتوم خورده بعد بخواهید باهاش دیکشنری بسازید. بعد یکی از دوستانتون این سایت رو بهتون معرفی کنه. خودتون می تونید با این مصالبی که گذاشتین دیکشنری بسازید؟

----------


## abolfazl98

میشه آموزش ساخت دیکشنری با تلفظ رو بذارین تو سایت؟
تو بخش جاوا گفتم کسی ما رو محل نذاشت.

----------


## abolfazl98

سلام
من دیتابیس دیکشنری رو دارم با فرمت access . در ضمن سورس دیکشنری هم دارم. حالا باید چه کار کنم؟

----------


## ferdowstt

میشه لینک سالم از دیتابیستون بزارین؟؟؟؟؟ هر کی داره خواهش میکنم بزاره ما هم استفاده کنیم.

----------


## saeidpsl

.................................

----------


## zoho1381

> سلام به همه دوستان
> 
> قبلا که روی دیکشنری کار میکردم چندین پایگاه داده sqlite درست کردم که برای دانلود توی لینک زیر هی میزارم
> 
> http://surbiks.ir/dictionary/
> 
> البته اگه کسی از دوستان فایل bgl ( دیکشنری های بابیلون) خاصی داره که میخواد توی پروژش از اون استفاده کنه و  دوست داره بقیه هم ازش استفاده کنن 
> اطلاع بده تا اونا رو هم به sqlite تبدیل کنم و اینجا بزارم تا همه استفاده کنن.
> 
> باتشکر


سلام دوست عزیز. من دیتابیس دیکشنری ترکی به فارسی و برعکس رو میخوام. شما دارین؟
اگه نه، ممکنه راهنمایی کنین چجوری میتونم مال بیبیلون یا لینگوسافت رو پیدا کنم و تبدیل کنم؟
چون من دیتابیس همراه با صدا میخوام.

اگه کس دیگه ای هم داره ممنون میشم کمک کنه

----------

